
Introducing Changelog 2.0 - joeyespo
https://changelog.com/posts/introducing-changelog-2-0
======
adamstac
This is Adam -- EIC of changelog.com.

We're open sourcing our CMS soon. Would be glad to answer any questions or
hear comments from the community here.

Thanks Joe for sharing this.

~~~
JustinAiken
Can't wait to see the source! The new site is faaaaaaaast!

